

KittyCam – Cat Facial Recognition Powered by Raspberry Pi - girlie_mac
https://github.com/girliemac/RPi-KittyCam

======
dimman
A swede goes nuts and builds a cat door with built in face recognition,
heating, lights, rfid etc based on raspberry pi:

Pictures and story:
[http://joakimsoderberg.github.io/catcierge/](http://joakimsoderberg.github.io/catcierge/)

Code:
[https://github.com/JoakimSoderberg/catcierge](https://github.com/JoakimSoderberg/catcierge)

~~~
girlie_mac
OMG, I was just wondering about if RFID works to scan cat's ID microchips!

------
Gladdyu
Now you just need to automatically post the pictures to imgur/reddit and let
the karma flow in. :|

~~~
avian
For bonus points, feed the score of each imgur/reddit post back into the
Kittydar neural net that is doing cat facial detection so that it learns to
snap photos that yield maximum karma.

------
noir_lord
"or put his butt on the camera, it fails to tell me my cat was eating."

My favorite issue this year.

------
bduerst
I know a couple shelters that would love cat/dog facial recognition that was
able to identify the animal based on it's face.

This project isn't that, but it's still pretty cool.

------
pepsi
I'm reminded of this DIY cat door that used pattern recognition to prevent the
owner's cats from bringing dead animals into the house.

[http://www.quantumpicture.com/Flo_Control/flo_control.htm](http://www.quantumpicture.com/Flo_Control/flo_control.htm)
(2010)

------
mangeletti
For some reason, I'm on all the different things posted here, this makes me
want to get into robotics. I've been thinking about ordering a raspberrypi, or
a MicroPython board, etc., but something holds me back. Maybe the fear of
getting into something that I won't have time for.

------
flangloria
I love cat based electronic projects. I've been trying for the last few weeks
to come up with a real time GPS tracker, but I just can't seem to finalize the
parts list. All gps chips I know of are too big and tend to overheat.

~~~
k8tte
Then this might be worth checking out, video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNSvHswljM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNSvHswljM)

story: [http://www.wired.com/2014/08/how-to-use-your-cat-to-hack-
you...](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/how-to-use-your-cat-to-hack-your-
neighbors-wi-fi)

Not sure how you could _not_ find small gps units nowadays. Have a look here,
for example:
[https://www.sparkfun.com/categories/17](https://www.sparkfun.com/categories/17)

------
ddmf
I wonder if this will be quick enough to trigger a cat scarer: water spray,
high frequency tones or flashy lights

------
jacquesm
related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4584453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4584453)

~~~
WalterGR
For those who don't care to click links to see what they're about:

    
    
       Face detection for cats in JavaScript (github.com)
       80 points by stevewilhelm 1062 days ago | flag | 36 comments

